# Reverse light wire



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I need a little help from someone;
I am running 2 extra lights for reverse. I am putting them on a 3 way toggle with a relay. 
top -constant on
middle- off
bottom- only on with the reverse 

Where is the best place to pick up the reverse light wire???
It is a 04 3500 silverado
05 2500hd silverado
Thanks for your help


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*rev light*

on my 05 2500hd there is a rev wire going into trailor plug i taped into that


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

It is the light green wire. It will be going into the 7 pin trailer plug if you have the factory tow package or it will be in the bundle tucked behind the center of the rear bumper if you don't have the tow package.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I was trying to trace the wire from the back to somewhere near the cab and can't find it. I even tested the harness for the brake controller. No reverse in that harness. I want to keep everything inside incase there is a problem. I really don't want to run it from the back, but I might have too.

Thanks for your help


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

Calhoun,
Do you know where that wire is in the cab by chance?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Most trucks (don't know about yours) have a switch on the base of the steering column somewhere (automatic) or right off the side of the tranny (manual) that controls the reverse lights. Shouldn't be too hard to find. GM always used the light green wire in the past.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Derek I a going to locate it there.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

The column switch I am referring to is typically arch-shaped, and controls both the reverse lights and neutrel safety (if electrically actuated, some seem to be built into the mechanism of the lock itself).

The tranny switch for manuals is a plunger type, basically a ball on a spring that either has one terminal (and grounds thru the case when activated) or two (including a ground wire).

Regardless, a little careful probing with a test light while moving the shifter around with the key on but engine off (insert safety disclaimer here!) should allow you to locate exactly what you need.

Good luck.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

If it was me, I would hit the trailer plug and install my relay near the spare tire, behind the bumper. To me it's easier to troubleshoot from back there than inside. But that's just me..


P.S. I wouldn't use a testlight under the steering column. I would stick with a meter. A lot of CAN-BUS electronics going on down there...


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I found it,, well my buddy at the dealer told me where it was,,lol
For those who are interested,,, It is directly above the gas peddle. There are four harnesses there and it is the one all the way to the passenger side and it is a light gray wire. 
The reverse lights work great with the help of Alan's diagram. 
Thank you guys for your help

JRKRACE, I have a dump body on the 3500. No spare,, no bumber,,, there was nowhere safe to mount it. The underbody gets packed with snow and ice. 

Derek thank you for your help


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

DJD what kind of relay did you use? I went to NAPA and asked them about a relay and they had no clue. Can you assist me with a wiring diagram because this is exactly what I want to do. I don't need to know the which wire to hook into just how I need to wire the relay and all that.
Thanks


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dj, could you draw a full diagram for the harness? I might be interested in doing that when I get my back rack.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I will draw one up first thing in the morning (sunday) and post it for you guys. I will get the exact relay I used too.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

This is the diagram I used. Alan drew it up and it worked great.

http://www.***********************.c...se_lights.html

I will take a picture of the truck tomorrow (underdash) I still have to finish hooking the other truck up.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

link doesn't work


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

www.***********************.c...se_lights.html


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

send me an email to [email protected] It won't let me post any links even trying to change it around


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Its because it is on the 'evil' Brand Y webpage. They don't like each other or something, so they list each other's webpage in with the curse words so they are automatically censored out...


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Can anyone send me this file if they have it?

Thanks


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

go right out of the trailer likhts that what i did


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Turbo, I might still have it somewere. Let me take a look.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I looked for it but didnt find it. Sorry


----------

